# Stark County



## shroomin8r (Apr 12, 2013)

Shroomin' in Stark County


----------



## shroomin8r (Apr 12, 2013)

Went out this morning. Finally found some. Five baby half-frees. Saw ALOT of Verpas. Another week around here for some size, I think.


----------



## billshroomerr (Apr 28, 2013)

have found 25 blacks all 1 spot , over days


----------



## shroomin8r (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice! We'll probably go back out as soon as the rain lets up and check our other spots.


----------



## billshroomerr (Apr 28, 2013)

found3 blacks that we picked &amp; 5 just coming up in 1 woods , we left the 5 , went to 2other woods nothing , and last 1 we found 17 dogs on 4/29, on 4/30 found greys just coming up under apple tree, let go to grow to yellow ---we will see today went to atwood lake found 23 fresh sponge under dying elms left many small ones


----------



## billshroomerr (Apr 28, 2013)

picked 35 dogs yesterday left 2 little yellows to grow . slow in stark co.


----------



## shroomin8r (Apr 12, 2013)

They're heeeeeerrrrr!! We found this little selection yesterday, half-frees, grays and yellows, 35 in all. Also left about 40 behind because they were too small.


----------



## billshroomerr (Apr 28, 2013)

today found 64 yellows ( 1.8 lbs ) sure is sparse this year


----------



## britty9 (Apr 30, 2013)

I've found 13 this year so far, I'm pretty disgusted by it. We need more rain. The last few times I've been out it has been crap but I'm still thinking it's a little early up here (based on what I see people finding further south than us...) Who knows...I just want to eat them.


----------



## billshroomerr (Apr 28, 2013)

found 30 sponge under apple &amp; along logging road fresh need rain


----------



## billshroomerr (Apr 28, 2013)

found 36 yellows today with 14 under apple tree ( all large ) woods on north slope just popping up left as they were just peaking out of the ground


----------



## baseknox (May 1, 2013)

@ britty9...im just a tid bit further north west than you. Ive spent over 30 hours in woods the last week,...and all ive found is one little half free. I feel your pain. We need rain here really really bad....but all of the woods is getting sooooooo growed up....gonna be a tough year for us northerners. Ive been stung, had ticks, and poison ivy twice.......and have one tiny dried up shroom...lol


----------



## yeti79 (May 8, 2013)

I am new to Stark County originally from Muskingum County. Is there any public land I can hunt for morels?


----------



## billshroomerr (Apr 28, 2013)

still finding fresh ones picked 20 yellows today , scarce though


----------



## baseknox (May 1, 2013)

found two giant yellows yesterday,...maybe a couple days old...i really think if we can get a soaker in the next day or two,...we will have one good run at it. Been REALLLLLLYYYYY slow up this far north this year.


----------

